#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-30
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-31
<bkerensa> valorie: you made the news
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> valorie: http://www.datamation.com/open-source/will-xp-users-shun-windows-8-in-favor-of-ubuntu-1.html
<bkerensa> Washington LoCo is mentioned
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> good criticism, for sure
<valorie> we need more people, and I guess it takes people to draw new people
 * valorie has zero time for the loco
<valorie> http://hint.fm/wind/ is really cool
<valorie> you can really see where the big mountains are, in our area
<Salt> bkerensa, nice
<Salt> but yeah, the deal is no one has stepped up to take things over and get the loco active
<Salt> I have way WAY too much on my plate but will support anyone who'd like to
<bkerensa> valorie: What I think it that LoCo's as a program need more resources
<bkerensa> LoCo's cannot be expected to attract people out of thin air without CD's and material
<bkerensa> Oregon was a struggle uphill constantly
<bkerensa> Salt: totally understood
<valorie> well sure
<Salt> yeah, we usually make a decent showing at lfnw, but since that's about it we don't really get new blood
<valorie> but the article correctly points out that we are preaching to the choir now
<valorie> but you need a bunch of people in order to have fun taking it to the masses
<valorie> a few people just get burned out
<valorie> "struggle uphill constantly" doesn't sound fun
<valorie> I've got enough of that in Real Life
<savedjuli> hi
<bkerensa> savedjuli: hi
<bkerensa> Salt: speaking of lfnw I plan to be there this year :) I will be running a Mozilla booth likely
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> finally we get ben outta Portland
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah I need a break
<bkerensa> a break from Ubuntu too
<bkerensa> vacay next month
<Salt> bkerensa, schweet
<Salt> I'll be there at the gslug/ubuntu-wa table
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> Portland is having a Winter Coders Social in December
<bkerensa> so I ordered 5 dozen Firefox Donuts
<bkerensa> :D
<Salt> sweet
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-02
<savedjuli> hi
<Dan68> hey
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-03
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-04
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-10-30
<hackfu> Hello
<thefinn93> hullo
<hackfu> How are you finn?
<thefinn93> good
<thefinn93> you?
<hackfu> I'm fine thanks.
<hackfu> Good morning.
<thefinn93> mornin
<thefinn93> successfully wrote a scraper for meatspaces chat
<thefinn93> woot
<hackfu> scraper?
<thefinn93> yeah
<hackfu> whats that?
<thefinn93> a scraper?
<thefinn93> a thing that scrapes things.. so in this case it just saves all the chats and images n shit
<hackfu> like a tractor ?
<thefinn93> um... no
<hackfu> I thought it might have meant something else altogether.
<hackfu> Like a wheel-tractor scraper
<hackfu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_tractor-scraper
<hackfu> I thought it might have also been something to do with technology
<thefinn93> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_scraping
<thefinn93> ^^ this
<hackfu> alright
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-10-27
<cj> not if you don't know how to idle, no ;-)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-10-28
<aendruk> Maybe I should set up pings for the first message I see per nick.
